# Snow tires?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone here run (or going to run) dedicated snow wheels/tires?
I haven't been through a Canadian winter with the X-Trail yet. 
Obviously snows will be better, but I wonder with AWD & VDC if they're really needed. I'm thinking that I'll try it on the all seasons for a while and see how it goes. We do mostly highway driving anyway...


----------



## Jguy_ca (Feb 13, 2005)

I have bought a set of snow tires. I read a lot of post about it and the message I got is AWD and VDC doesn't do good enough in winter w/o the snow tires. You can read the following website:

http://www.safety-council.org/info/traffic/snowtires.html

I also got myself a dedicated set of rims because 1./save the factory alloy rims from road salt, and 2./take out the possibility of damaging the rims when swapping the rubber between all season/winter tires.

Hope this info help you decide :cheers:


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*3 Season Tires*

I read somewhere (?) that "all-season tires" are really 3 Season tires - i.e. Spring / Summer / Fall......they're not "really" designed for Winter.

That being said, experience indicates that ones "first" Winter on the AS will probably work.

Personally, I have always used Winter tires in the Winter. Also use spare wheel for the reasons already stated.

This topic was also discussed a lot on the Canadian X-Trail forum.

Cheers


----------



## Martin-X (Nov 8, 2005)

I bought set of 4 Pirelli Scorpion Ice mounted on steel wheels. Reviews for these tires are very good. I drive a lot on snow covered and icy roads going to my favorite ski slopes.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Anyone here run (or going to run) dedicated snow wheels/tires?


Yes, yes, yes, and yes... 

Having given the AS vs Winter Tire some thought, the decision is an easy on for me. Seeing as the X-Trail is our family vehicle I want to ensure that it is as safe as possible. That said, there are many arguemnts about the cost involved... but the best one I've come across it this... 

I don't think that anyone will dispute that winter tires help avoid accidents. The cost of winter tires and steel wheels (~800-1000 CDN) is the same as most insurance deductables. After that, it was simple math!

To save a few dollars, I've decided to run with 15" wheels and 205/75R15 Toyo Observe GO2+ Tires rather than the stock 16" size. I've been to several tire shops and their rim guide books all seem to have a 15" option. Total savings was about $200 CDN vs the 16" size.

Just my thoughts.

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## 16el (Nov 18, 2004)

Winter tires are always better that all season ones. I got lucky this year and picked up a set of maxima alloys so now my winters are on alloys as well.

I remember last year during one of the Ontario ice storms, I had to jump out of the xtrail to push a civic that was rolling back on an ice covered hill. It took 2 or 3 guys puching the civic to get it moving forward. Jumped back in the xtrail and moved off without any issue.

I'd never cheap out on tires, considering that they are the only thing that are connecting you to the road.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

We just installed a set of Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice on our brand new XT. The tires performed very well on my 98 Civic, and the reviews were excellent. Can't wait for the first snowstorm! 

The tires aren't as smooth on the road though. They were installed this morning and I noticed a slight vibration (steering wheel) as I was driving on the highway at 100-120 km/h today. It's either a balancing problem, or just something to live with driving the winter tired.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I run winter tires, as I travel a lot and need to have a dependable vehicle. Plus it helps getting to the ski hill.

Greg


Rockford said:


> Anyone here run (or going to run) dedicated snow wheels/tires?
> I haven't been through a Canadian winter with the X-Trail yet.
> Obviously snows will be better, but I wonder with AWD & VDC if they're really needed. I'm thinking that I'll try it on the all seasons for a while and see how it goes. We do mostly highway driving anyway...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok, you guys are starting to convince me. Originally I was thinking: I've never had snow tires in my life. I've never had an AWD vehicle either and I've gotten by just fine driving in the GTA for the past 17 years. Now with AWD & VDC & ABS I'm already better off than I've ever been.
That being said, I have driven vehicles with snows and certainly can see how they're vastly superior to A/S's. Plus, my wife (not the most experienced driver in the world) will be driving the vehicle mostly and there's a baby on the way so I guess you can't be too safe.
Also, the tires are basically free if you consider the fact that you won't be wearing your regular tires for 4 months a year. There's the cost of the dedicated steel wheels but you'll also be keeping the alloys in better condition so it's not so bad.
The deductable argument is a good one too, boatek.

I guess the question now is 15" (to save coin) or 16"?

Anyone ever dealt with tiretrends.com?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I believe in winter tires. The difference they made on my FWD Suzuki Esteem wagon was amazing. That being said, I got my X-Trail at midwinter last year, tried it with the all-seasons (the Bridgestones, not the Dunlops), and decided not to bother with snow tires for the rest of the winter. I'm still undecided about this year. The AWD and ABS seem to do the job around town. If was planning a lot of outdoor adventures I'd go for winter tires for sure. By the way, the CTC Nordic Icetraks on my wagon are very good tires at a reasonable price. People will try to sell you on extremely expensive tires made in various Scandinavian outposts, but I'm not sure they're worth the money. They don't test that much better (if at all) than Icetraks or Goodrich Slaloms.


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

*X-Trail Snow Tires*

Fellow Newfoundlander here. First winter with the X-Trail. I was wondering what snow tire you use? I ordered some Pirelli Scorpions from tiretrends.com, will post once we get some bad weather.



Canada's Far East said:


> I read somewhere (?) that "all-season tires" are really 3 Season tires - i.e. Spring / Summer / Fall......they're not "really" designed for Winter.
> 
> That being said, experience indicates that ones "first" Winter on the AS will probably work.
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

*Pirelli Scorpion*

I ordered the same set of tires for my X-Trail, still waiting for them. Could you post some feedback on how they perform in our Canadian winters? Much appreciated...




Martin-X said:


> I bought set of 4 Pirelli Scorpion Ice mounted on steel wheels. Reviews for these tires are very good. I drive a lot on snow covered and icy roads going to my favorite ski slopes.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Welcome, Newfie*



X-Trail_NL said:


> Fellow Newfoundlander here. First winter with the X-Trail. I was wondering what snow tire you use? I ordered some Pirelli Scorpions from tiretrends.com, will post once we get some bad weather.


Welcome aboard - I'm sure you'll enjoy this forum - lots of valuable info.

I'll be running Cooper Weather-Master S/T 2 - have them mounted on steel wheels, but not yet installed - holding off 'till the last minute. They're rated to " meet RMA severe snow definition ".....we'll see.

Can't provide any feed-back on the Pirelli - have never used them.

Where are you located on the Rock ?

Cheers = Roger


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

I always read these forums, one of the reasons I bought the Nissan was the good feedback from this board and others. I don't drive many km, am rarely on the highway, and never tow anything, I just wanted AWD for our winters and the X-Trail was a good choice. I live in St. John's (Cowan Heights) and as you know it is very hilly with lots of snow and ice and one of the last streets to get plowed, so I wanted some good snow tires to help the AWD get through it. 

X-Trail turned out to be a great summer vehicle too, with the Sunroof and air-conditioned drink storage areas. My wife loves it now, which was not the case when she saw it first. 

Had a few problems early on, I had a leak in the roof right from day one, took 3 tries to fix it. Ended up being the seal around the back window. 

tiretrends.com called me back on my order, they are out of rims. Where did you get your steel wheels? I will have to find 4 of my own to mount the new tires...



Canada's Far East said:


> Welcome aboard - I'm sure you'll enjoy this forum - lots of valuable info.
> 
> I'll be running Cooper Weather-Master S/T 2 - have them mounted on steel wheels, but not yet installed - holding off 'till the last minute. They're rated to " meet RMA severe snow definition ".....we'll see.
> 
> ...


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Winter Tires and Rims*

Rims from:

Nissan For Winter
Nissan Mags - All Season

Winter tires from Goodyear - UltraGrip Ice


Summer tires from Goodyear - Assurance TripleTread


Have 24k on X-Trail, rotate on regular basis... 

Love both types. Very much satisfied.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Neighbours - almost*

X-Trail NL :

We're almost neighbors - I'm just up the road in Paradise  

Good to have another person from the Rock on this forum - lots of X-Ts around town, but I think you & I are the only 2 on the forum.

I got my steelies from the Dealer (a tad expensive) but did see a set in the Buy & Sell awhile ago - not sure if they're still available  

You could put a free "wanted to buy" ad in the Buy & Sell - might get some response.....

Perhaps we'll cross paths one day (Tims for coffee?) My X-T is Sunlight Sand with an X-TRAIL Euro style plate of the front and the X-TRAIL logo in the 3rd. break light.........

Enjoy the forum and visit often - the members here help out one another quite a bit.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## OttawaX (Feb 2, 2005)

I bought a set of steelies ($69) and Kumho IZEN KW19 ($103) from carmodifier.com. The tires look like real snow throwers and should be fun once I a) put them on and b) get some snow. Part Source has a sale on SUV quick lift jacks ($69) now. At $5-10 a tire a shop chargers it pays for itself in a hurry.

Hey Newfs...have a drink for me down on George st. next time you are out. One of the cooler streets in the country for sure.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

That's the same tire I was thinking of! Ya, it's a cheepo but I figure the need for snows with this vehicle in the GTA is questionable to begin with. Even a cheepo snow is going to be head and shoulders above the OEM's. Nokians and the like would be overkill.

* Edit: Well I just went to the tire shop and they didn't have any of the Kumho's left. And apparantly his supplier's out for the season (has the season even STARTED?). The guy asked me if I was hell-bent on the Kumhos and I said no, and explained my situation.
He showed me a "comparable" Cooper tire (forget the name) that he had in stock and it looked fine. T speed rated, studdable, lots of sipes. I ended getting them. 215-65-16. They go on tomorrow. He said he would have to order the 16" steelies but then asked if I'd be interested in a used set. Some customer of theirs sold the vehicle that used to require some 16's that would fit the X-Trail. I told him if they weren't bent/scratched and would fit properly, then sure since I'm probably going to get hubcaps anyway.
So, the long and the short of it is: $100/tire + $30/used wheel + tax = $598.00 installed, balanced and mounted. I was shoooting to stay under $800 so I'm pretty happy.
We'll see how they do once the snow flies.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Cooper Tires*

Rockford:

Cooper shows 3 types of Winter tires on their Web site:

For the SUV - Discoverer M+S - not available in 215/65/16 - I put a set of these on my daughter's Mazda Tribute (235/70/16) just yesterday - most "noisy" winter tire I've ever heard :thumbdwn: but they do look like they'll haul a** in the snow.

In Passenger tires they show 2 winters - a Weather-Master Si02 - not available in 215/65/16 and a Weather-Master S/T2 which is available in the 215/65/16.

This is the one I think you'll be getting - looks/seems like a good tire. This is the one that I bought for Winter - cost me $105 each, so the price is right. Noise level remains to be seen.....

OttawaX :

hic :cheers: hic


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

I bought mine in March, and at the time nobody even knew what I was talking about, they only knew the x-terra. Now they are everywhere. I thought the mileage would be better (still about 12-13L/100KM) but I only have 6000k (and original oil  ) so I am hoping it gets better. I love the heated seats in the winter though.

I must drop over to O'Neill motors and check on the steel rims, thanks for the tip...




Canada's Far East said:


> X-Trail NL :
> 
> We're almost neighbors - I'm just up the road in Paradise
> 
> ...


----------



## X-Trail_NL (Nov 16, 2005)

Next time I'm down there I'll drink a few in honour of our nation's capital :cheers: . Amazing how everyone in Canada knows that street...



OttawaX said:


> I bought a set of steelies ($69) and Kumho IZEN KW19 ($103) from carmodifier.com. The tires look like real snow throwers and should be fun once I a) put them on and b) get some snow. Part Source has a sale on SUV quick lift jacks ($69) now. At $5-10 a tire a shop chargers it pays for itself in a hurry.
> 
> Hey Newfs...have a drink for me down on George st. next time you are out. One of the cooler streets in the country for sure.


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

I too have a set of dedicated 16" steel rims and put Michelin X-Ice on them. 
They are awesome....I took the X-t to a grave yard after a storm last winter here in Halifax to drive thru some drifts on purpose.
I thought I was screwed a couple of times but they dug deep down and she crawled through the drifts slowly.
I highly recommend these tires. Very quiet yet very aggressive in snow and ice.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

CFE: I just had them put on and they're none of the ones listed on Cooper's site. It's an "Arctic Claw" which apparantly Cooper makes but doesn't market or put their name on. Supposed to be new.
There's a Canadian Driver thread here with a little info:
http://www.cartalkcanada.com/forum/index.php/topic,40123.0.html
The X-Trail poster isn't me btw. I don't even have a password for that forum.
We'll see how they do once the real snow arrives.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Rockford said:


> CFE: I just had them put on and they're none of the ones listed on Cooper's site. It's an "Arctic Claw" which apparantly Cooper makes but doesn't market or put their name on. Supposed to be new.
> There's a Canadian Driver thread here with a little info:
> http://www.cartalkcanada.com/forum/index.php/topic,40123.0.html
> The X-Trail poster isn't me btw. I don't even have a password for that forum.
> We'll see how they do once the real snow arrives.


Rockford:
Read the info you provided in the link - - seems like an ok tire, lots of positive comments. One person indicated "hardly any noise" - - I'd be interested in your findings as well.

See they had some good things to say about the Lifeliner Touring SLEs, which is what I'm running for the other 3 seasons..

Cheers


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, I've never had snows before so I'm probably not the best one to be critiquing them. I've no question they'll be vastly superior to the all seasons and that's the main thing. 
On the short drive back from the tire shop I did notice they were louder but I never got over 60KM/H. On the highway tonight we'll really see but again, I've never had snows. They could be the quietest snows ever and they're still going to be loud to me. I guess it's all relative.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Xtrail1 is the guy running Arctic Claw, that's me, c'est moi! I was in Ottawa last night for the Senators game, of course we had so so road conditions after the game. First impressions for icy conditions is, I'm impressed. I'll keep you all posted when we get stuff a little bit more challenging.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Who's On First ??*



XTrail1 said:


> Xtrail1 is the guy running Arctic Claw, that's me, c'est moi! I was in Ottawa last night for the Senators game, of course we had so so road conditions after the game. First impressions for icy conditions is, I'm impressed. I'll keep you all posted when we get stuff a little bit more challenging.


This is getting like the 3 Stooges :wtf: 

So, Who's on First  

Or is my dyslexia kicking in :cheers: or maybe it's the beer !

XTrail1 - do you mean you're the guy from the link that Rockford provided ?

Rockford - are you not now running the Artic Claws ? OR

Am I just going :banana:


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Going with 15" over 16" for snow tires is _smarter_ ... not just cheaper. You want to go with more tire and less rim ... narrower, too.

I have a SpecV with 15" steelies and studded Nokian Hakkapelitas (factory alloys are 17") and the Hakkas are pretty awesome in the foulest weather.

If I had to do it all over again I'd forego the studs as you lose so much grip in conditions other than ice.

You'll find LOTS of discussion here if you search this forum using the word: "Nokian"


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ya, I've been hearing great things about Nokians for years. But for a guy who wasn't (& still isn't) convinced that snows are even necessary on this vehicle in the GTA, getting the best, most expensive snows (like a Nokian) wasn't even a consideration.

CFE: Yes, it looks like Xtrail1 is from the link I provided. Cool! I'll be interested to hear how he finds these tires as well.

Myself, I did about 300 dry-road hwy km's over the weekend and yes, they're noiser than OEM, but certainly not obtrusive. Like I said before, I have no real point of reference as these are my first snows. Considering what I was expecting in terms of noise though, I'm pleasantly surprised. My Toyo RA-1 tires for auto-x and lapping (not on the X-Trail), now THOSE are loud. They howl so much you'd think there was a full moon out every time you were on the road.
Noise or lack thereof of course is secondary to how they actually perform in the slippery stuff. No comment (snow)...yet.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, we got our first dump of the year last night. What can I say about the tires? They were fine. Not only are they my first snow tire ever, but it's the first time ever driving the X-Trail in the snow. So, not only do I have no point of reference with the tires, I don't have one for the vehicle either! Plus, this is the first ABS & traction control-equipped vehicle I've ever had.
That being said, it's obvious the snows were doing their thing on the drive in this morning. For the hell of it I was literally stomping on the throttle at stop lights (much to my wife's chagrin). "SLP", "SLP", "SLP" (traction control light flashing on dash), rooster tails of snow landing on the car behind me (whoops, thought the mud flaps would have prevented that), and I was off - briskly. No squirelling, no fanfare.
And when I had the chance (I.E. no one behind me) I did the opposite and stomped on the brakes. The ABS kicked in like mad of course but stops were basically no-brainers. Very confidence inspiring and I can see how people can get themselves into trouble. Without snows or any driver aids, it's very easy to find your vehicles limits - mostly because they're so low. My first impression with snows, ABS & T/C is that the sky's the limit...almost. It would be very easy to forget that it's slippery out there at all. And if you're going along at a good clip (very easy to do) and hit ice, well you're pretty much screwed no matter what you're driving on/in. That's my theroy at least. Kind of a double edged sword.
The only downer this morning was having to slow for and manoever around vehicles with 2WD and/or no snow tires.


----------



## IanD (Aug 18, 2005)

We just had our first real snow here in Montreal. I had my new snow tires mounted yesterday (just in time). I purchased 4 BF Goodrich Winter Slaloms. Not the most expensive tire and not the cheapest. These things are awesome. Traction was outstanding with great braking on slippery pavement. And that was in 2WD mode. In Auto 4WD or locked $WD the X is a tank.
A little back ground on my driving. I'm a road rep for a bicycle company and log an average of 50k km a year. I picked up my X at the end of August and am up to 15k already. I've driven all sorts of trucks, SUV's and cars. The X-Trail is at the top of my list. I've used just about every brand of tire out there as well and the Winter Slaloms have nothing to fear from any other brand. Awesome in performance and price. Sometimes you do not have to pay a lot to get a lot.
Ian


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I have the same tires, work great. I also drive high mileage. Hit 54,000km, and one week to go to be one week old.

Greg


IanD said:


> We just had our first real snow here in Montreal. I had my new snow tires mounted yesterday (just in time). I purchased 4 BF Goodrich Winter Slaloms. Not the most expensive tire and not the cheapest. These things are awesome. Traction was outstanding with great braking on slippery pavement. And that was in 2WD mode. In Auto 4WD or locked $WD the X is a tank.
> A little back ground on my driving. I'm a road rep for a bicycle company and log an average of 50k km a year. I picked up my X at the end of August and am up to 15k already. I've driven all sorts of trucks, SUV's and cars. The X-Trail is at the top of my list. I've used just about every brand of tire out there as well and the Winter Slaloms have nothing to fear from any other brand. Awesome in performance and price. Sometimes you do not have to pay a lot to get a lot.
> Ian


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

You did 54,000km's in one day??


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*Tire & X-Trail Test*

I took the X-Trail out in our first real snowfall (10-12 cm). I have a set of Goodyear Ultra Grip Ice, and was very impressed with both the vehicle and the tires. The ground was frozen before the snow hit, so the roads were very slippery and icey. The X-T was surefooted on plowed roads, and on unplowed roads the ABS kicked it as it came to a stop. 

I wanted to test the AWD, so while in AWD I went halfway up a steep hill, stopped, and put it in 2WD. It spun and started to slide baskwards. I braked, put in AWD mode, and up the hill it went without any problems. I took my wife out and we went around an unplowed block in 2WD. She said the sliding makde her think of my old Civic. When we went around the same block in AWD, we were amazed at the difference. Talk about inspiring confidence!

I had the Goodyear tired on my Civic, and found they performed very well on ice and in snow. But on the X-T in AWD, what a difference. We're both very, very happy with our purchase, and I can't wait for a real snowfall (20-30cm) to really try out the truck. :thumbup:


----------



## White XTrail (Jul 1, 2004)

*Winter Tires and Source for Inexpensive Rims for the X Trail*

My two bits:

I have had my X-Trail since May of 2004 - has been an EXCELLENT choice.

Being an avid skier, have had winter specific tires for my vehicles. I swear by them in winter ice and snow conditions. I always get steel rims to mount the tires rather than have one set of rims and rotate tires on and off - its hard on the tires to do so. Winter driving, with the gravel and salt, is hard on the rims particularly aluminum ones.

I got my rims for my x-trail from Canadian Tire - about $60 each which was a way better price than through dealers. I think they were the same rims as for the Altima. For tires, I run Michelin Alpin's all the way around (which you they don't make anymore). I would recommend the Michelin X-Ice for a winter specific tire.

The all-wheel drive of the x-trail really impressed me on a trip between Jasper and Lake Louise, Alberta, in January 2004. The highway between Jasper and Lake Louise is maintained by Parks Canada. However, they quit work on the road after 4ish til morning. So when it snows, there is no plowing, vehicles just compress the snow into compact snow and ice. The tourist bureau was advising against travel but we went anyway. The X-Trail was impressive!! No problems, handled great!

Haven't yet put them on as have not yet headed for snow country - can't wait.


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

All i can say is Nokian WR's, All WHEATHER tires !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The only winter tire you can drive all year long !!


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know..."all weather" just sounds like a sneaky European way of saying "all season" to me  . And we all know there's really no such thing as an all season tire. If you go with one tire all year round you're going to compromise something somewhere.

But life's all about compromises and Nokians do have a great rep for snow.

For me that wouldn't have worked since I would have had to basically ditch a 3 month old set of perfectly good OEM tires - as far as OEM tires go at least. I'd then be subjecting my alloys to winter as well. One of the reasons I opted for dedicated snow tires AND wheels was to save my alloys from Old Man Winter.


----------



## rattle (Nov 29, 2005)

The best tire is Conti4x4IceContact from Continental. Just ask us from norway who have winter 9 monts a year


----------



## Cottage Life (Dec 5, 2005)

Rockford said:


> I don't know..."all weather" just sounds like a sneaky European way of saying "all season" to me  . And we all know there's really no such thing as an all season tire. If you go with one tire all year round you're going to compromise something somewhere.
> 
> But life's all about compromises and Nokians do have a great rep for snow.
> 
> For me that wouldn't have worked since I would have had to basically ditch a 3 month old set of perfectly good OEM tires - as far as OEM tires go at least. I'd then be subjecting my alloys to winter as well. One of the reasons I opted for dedicated snow tires AND wheels was to save my alloys from Old Man Winter.


Used them on my Honda Civic, going to the cottage, trust me, they are truly all weather. I went through everything and we get alot of snow.
Google the Nokian Wr if your not sure, you will see Iam not the only one who thinks there amazing.
A true winter tire you can drive all year. Sure dedicated snows are better, but for the money, I can't tell the difference.


----------



## chansen (Feb 7, 2005)

We're running our 05 X-Trail XE on Gislaved Nord Frost 3 snows. Great snow tire, and I've driven a lot of them, including Nokian, Blizzak, Michelin and Pirelli.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

There's NOTHING like having proper tires in terrible weather.

I have 4 studded Nokian Hakkapelita 2s on my '03 SpecV ... not a car known for winter-driving prowess. 

Last night, I drove home ... about 30 miles at 12:30am. Conditions were 3-4" of snow with some ice underneath. Slippery and _very slippery_ in spots.

Most people were doing 15-30mph. I was averaging 40-50mph and actually hit 60mph on a short stretch when no one was around me. I passed about 50-60 cars during my trip ... and was passed by no one.  

An AWD Audi was able to maintain my pace for a few miles ... but then turned off.

I'd like to think I have God-like driving skills on par with WRC Champion Sebastien Loeb ... but it's mostly the tires ...

... and that fact a lot of drivers out there downright suck.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

I meant 54000 km in one year. I need to learn not to type when I am tired. I now have 62000km, and the winter tires are still working great. 

Greg


Rockford said:


> You did 54,000km's in one day??


----------

